# Gail.S is now in The Hot Seat !



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S Avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
3. Ina has left The Hot Seat
4. Sifuphil has left The Hot Seat
5. Ralphy has left The Hot Seat.
6. Boozercruiser has just vacated The Hot Seat.

*7. Gail.S is now in The Hot Seat !
*
8. Lydiag 
9. Arachne
10. Bobw235
11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia


Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this is all about...

This thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here. Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? 
I don't really know, as that is for you to decide.
The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around 2 days (around 48 hours) answering questions as and when they can.
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our VickyNightowl, Ameriscot, Ina, Sifuphil and Ralphy + Boozercruiser all did a rather sterling job in answering their particular questions. I for one feel that I know a lot about them than I did before, which gives me a warm glow.
So now sitting in The Hot Seat is Gail.S
Gail.S will be strapped in until sometime Wednesday.

One question per post per time please.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.
Thank you so much for offering to step into the breach!
I would like to ask you...

What is your earliest memory?

PS. Admin.
Could you please make Gail.s a Gail.S please in the thread lead.
I neglected to put the capital letter in.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

My memory is very much like fishnet, and not due to age either, I have almost never had any ability to recall the past. Like a goldfish every day is almost a new day to me. I would say thought my earliest memory/being told about it so much it seems like a memory is the disappointment I felt and expressed upon hearing my mom was bringing another brother for me home from the hospital. That would have been the second brother of what would prove to be five (I was the eldest in my family) and I said, "I don't need another one."


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> My memory is very much like fishnet, and not due to age either, I have almost never had any ability to recall the past. Like a goldfish every day is almost a new day to me. I would say thought my earliest memory/being told about it so much it seems like a memory is the disappointment I felt and expressed upon hearing my mom was bringing another brother for me home from the hospital. That would have been the second brother of what would prove to be five (I was the eldest in my family) and I said, "I don't need another one."



Thank you for being such a good sport Gail, and that is a very good answer.
There should soon be lots of questions for you, but before I go to bed, and others post, can you tell us/me...

What's your biggest regret?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

I am from as small Middle Tennessee town and as a teenager couldn't wait to leave it. Then life happened and I never left. Regret I didn't spread my wings before settling down to do the wife and mother thing.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I am from as small Middle Tennessee town and as a teenager couldn't wait to leave it. Then life happened and I never left. Regret I didn't spread my wings before settling down to do the wife and mother thing.



Yes Gail, I can see exactly where you are coming from there.
I do believe that I would have regretted that also.
I will now hand over to others to ask you questions about yourself and your life.
I look forward to that, as I can already tell you are a very interesting Lady.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks, Boozer, I only hope I do half as well as you in the hot seat. Nite.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 20, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Thanks, Boozer, I only hope I do half as well as you in the hot seat. Nite.



Thank you Gail.
You will.
You will.

Just relax, don't worry, take it easy, and post as and when you have the time.

Best regards

Kenny XX (one kiss each cheek)


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 20, 2016)

Bedtime here. Snow falling, thirty degrees makes bed sound real good. I will be back in hot seat sometime tomorrow morning. Night all.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail, if you could just pick up and move anywhere else (money is no object), where would you live?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 21, 2016)

It is nice to see that as usual you are obviously very interested in people Annie, so are asking a question of this Lady.
But where is everybody else? 

Gail.
Can you please tell us what scares you?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

Good morning Gail. You have said you live in Tennessee. 
Do you live in the mountains? 
Are you country or city?
Have you been a horse owner?


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Gail

First time I have been on a USA forum and the culture differences are a little bewildering to say the least.  One posters is expecting 8 inches of snow and another complaining about the heat.  Anyway I just love those USA States, Tennessee the name just rolls off the tongue and I love all things new in life.  Don't worry about my stranger posts, people find them strange in the UK.

Anyway I guess my question must be , are you happy and could you do with more in life.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi,  Gail.
Pleased to make your acquaintance...

Are you a Hillbilly or a Ridge Runner?

Do you have a crafty slurp of the Moonshine when nobody is watching?

layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail, you fell into the trap of life which most of us do.  Mommy Nature is a bitch...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> It is nice to see that as usual you are obviously very interested in people Annie, so are asking a question of this Lady.
> But where is everybody else?
> 
> Gail.
> Can you please tell us what scares you?



Those in the US are still sleeping or just getting up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2016)

I snuck a peek at your profile even though we aren't supposed to.  

Any problems being a liberal and vegetarian in TN?  I lived in Knoxville for ten years and it was tough.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Gail, if you could just pick up and move anywhere else (money is no object), where would you live?



Annie, I think Canada. If I packed up and moved there the culture shock wouldn't be as great and there are parts of Canada that are comparable to weather in Tennessee. I would like to move away from the US because of how backward we are in social issues and how all we are good at is going to war. If Sanders win the Presidency I might have to reconsider my desire to move.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2016)

We would love to have you Gail. If you should decide to live in Canada, what areas are you considering?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I snuck a peek at your profile even though we aren't supposed to.
> 
> Any problems being a liberal and vegetarian in TN?  I lived in Knoxville for ten years and it was tough.


Yep, and there would be a bigger major problem if I told people I was atheist. But, yeah, me being to the left of liberal politically means I never tell anyone these this about me unless I know they will be alright with it. I have felt like a stranger in a strange land since I became self-aware as a kid. I can't imagine how good it would feel to be able to speak freely when first meeting someone.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Annie, I think Canada. If I packed up and moved there the culture shock wouldn't be as great and there are parts of Canada that are comparable to weather in Tennessee. I would like to move away from the US because of how backward we are in social issues and how all we are good at is going to war. If Sanders win the Presidency I might have to reconsider my desire to move.



Maybe we could get a two-fer - I hear it's cheaper that way. 

What is one thing that you always dreamed of doing, but never did?


----------



## Gia (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello Gail!   I am sure you will do very well in Hot Seat ... and I will like to ask you two thing please:  *1)  ... What was the BEST compliment you have ever receive?*...and 2)  *What is you most favorite word to say?   *  ....Thank you! - and I hope you will enjoying to answer questions - we will look forward to get to know you more better!  xo From Gia


----------



## Ina (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail S, throughout your life were lucky in love or not?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I snuck a peek at your profile even though we aren't supposed to.
> 
> Any problems being a liberal and vegetarian in TN?  I lived in Knoxville for ten years and it was tough.


Forgot the vegetarian part of the question. Yeah, I can do that easily enough.


----------



## Gia (Mar 21, 2016)

SifuPhil - I take a peek at you blog....  VERY good and very funnny and very good advise....  I enjoy very much you writing... Two thumb up in the air for you!    From Gia  xo


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Ina said:


> Gail S, throughout your life were lucky in love or not?


No. Well, let me clarify I have never been in love, in lust yeah, a lot. So, not ever having found love I guess is a form of being unlucky in love?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2016)

Gia said:


> SifuPhil - I take a peek at you blog....  VERY good and very funnny and very good advise....  I enjoy very much you writing... Two thumb up in the air for you!    From Gia  xo




Thank you, Gia! I appreciate the thumbs.


----------



## Gia (Mar 21, 2016)

You welcome for thumbs.  Thank you for entertainment.  (another thumb is up)


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Gia said:


> Hello Gail!   I am sure you will do very well in Hot Seat ... and I will like to ask you two thing please:  *1)  ... What was the BEST compliment you have ever receive?*...and 2)  *What is you most favorite word to say?   *  ....Thank you! - and I hope you will enjoying to answer questions - we will look forward to get to know you more better!  xo From Gia



Gia, my favorite probably is _cool_. I say that's cool, all the time. Compliment wise I would say, nothing stands out except that I have had compliments on my green eyes.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> No. Well, let me clarify I have never been in love, in lust yeah, a lot. So, not ever having found love I guess is a form of being unlucky in love?



You have NEVER been in love Gail?
Oh! dear.

Do you not feel rather sad about that?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail,any hobbies?


----------



## Gia (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Gail -   COOL is a good word - it mean good things happen around you....   And if you are receive compliments on you green eyes, they must be very beautiful...that nice!    You doing very nicely here answering questions.... Good Job! ..... Thanks, Gail.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe we could get a two-fer - I hear it's cheaper that way.
> 
> What is one thing that you always dreamed of doing, but never did?



I will keep that in mind, Phil. Dreamed of but didn't do, I guess start a home for lgbt youth that get kicked out of their homes for being gay.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I will keep that in mind, Phil. Dreamed of but didn't do, I guess start a home for lgbt youth that get kicked out of their homes for being gay.



Good cause!

What is the weirdest dream you ever had?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> You have NEVER been in love Gail?
> Oh! dear.
> Do you not feel rather sad about that?




Yeah, sad. On the upside though you can't miss what you never had.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

Are my questions being snubbed?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Gail,any hobbies?



Read all the time. That's about it.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Are my questions being snubbed? View attachment 27759



No. Sorry. I have company and I am answering questions randomly. I will get to yours soon.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Don't sweat it, Gail, love is just a four letter word as Joan Baez sang it...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> No. Sorry. I have company and I am answering questions randomly. I will get to yours soon.


Thank you.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> It is nice to see that as usual you are obviously very interested in people Annie, so are asking a question of this Lady.
> But where is everybody else?
> 
> Gail.
> Can you please tell us what scares you?



I am a phobia walking. LOL. Afraid of the dark (use a night light) and don't like to be alone at night. Those are the major two. I am a two year old in my lizard brain region.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> No. Sorry. I have company and I am answering questions randomly. I will get to yours soon.



Yes Gail.
I do sympathise with you, having only just done this.
It can be difficult answering everybody in the right order.
Of course you would never snub anyone, and I am sure that BlunderWoman knows this also.
Your already doing a fine job by the way.
No more question just yet as I let you get your breath back! :sentimental:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 21, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Thank you.



Thank you also for thanking BlunderWoman.:sentimental:


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Good morning Gail. You have said you live in Tennessee.
> Do you live in the mountains?
> Are you country or city?
> Have you been a horse owner?


Never owned a horse. Middle Tennessee, but there's mountains everywhere in Tennessee, and a college town. We have a population of around forty thousand.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Never owned a horse. Middle Tennessee, but there's mountains everywhere in Tennessee, and a college town. We have a population of around forty thousand.



Are you near Nashville?  My grandmother came from Mount Pleasant.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Good cause!
> 
> What is the weirdest dream you ever had?


The weirdest dream was a long complicated affair that my son and I actually made the idea into a book. And, no, we never published the book. Anyway, I dream in third person and in that dream I was an angel named Lucien who fell in love with Eve (of garden of Eden fame) and loved her so much he followed her throughout all of her reincarnations, up to where she is now a TV news reporter in Nashville.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Are you near Nashville?  My grandmother came from Mount Pleasant.


Not really. My son lives in Nashville. I am in Cookeville.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Not really. My son lives in Nashville. I am in Cookeville.



About halfway between Nashville and Knoxville?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Don't sweat it, Gail, love is just a four letter word as Joan Baez sang it...



Ralphy, I have saw so many stupid things done because of love that I always figured I had dodged a great ole big bullet by never having fell. With love for me its like I understand the concept but also kinda miss the point, sort of in the same way someone born blind would be if something is described using its color.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes Gail.
> I do sympathise with you, having only just done this.
> It can be difficult answering everybody in the right order.
> Of course you would never snub anyone, and I am sure that BlunderWoman knows this also.
> ...



Thanks for that. No, I would never snub anyone here, I respect you all far too much.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> We would love to have you Gail. If you should decide to live in Canada, what areas are you considering?



Thanks for the welcome! I know too little about Canada to name a spot. Was it you that said you had palm trees growing near you? If not then that would still be a good benchmark. I don't like cold dreary weather. Somewhere warm enough to boast palms would better fit the bill.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Thanks for that. No, I would never snub anyone here, I respect you all far too much.


I'm sorry. I should have used a different smiley. I didn't actually think I was being snubbed..I was letting ya know my question got skipped because I didn't realize you weren't answering them in order. I used that smiley because I thought it looked 'pathetic' lol. Sorry about that.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> About halfway between Nashville and Knoxville?


Yes.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I'm sorry. I should have used a different smiley. I didn't actually think I was being snubbed..I was letting ya know my question got skipped because I didn't realize you weren't answering them in order. I used that smiley because I thought it looked 'pathetic' lol. Sorry about that.



No problem.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

I have to go to my part time job now for a few hours. Feel free to post all the questions you like in my absence. I won't promise to answer them in order but I will promise to answer them honestly.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Thanks for that. No, I would never snub anyone here, I respect you all far too much.



You snubbed me, once more I am invisible sob. I am going fishing


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 21, 2016)

Favorite book?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> You snubbed me, once more I am invisible sob. I am going fishing



Sorry?


----------



## lydiag (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Gail! Do you ever just want to 'run off' and join the circus or something?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Favorite book?



Interview With the Vampire by Anne Rice


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

lydiag said:


> Hey Gail! Do you ever just want to 'run off' and join the circus or something?



Run off, yes. Join circus not so much.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Sorry?



Post unlucky 13...xx


----------



## Arachne (Mar 21, 2016)

If you won a lottery what would be the first thing, you would do with the money?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Gail
> 
> First time I have been on a USA forum and the culture differences are a little bewildering to say the least.  One posters is expecting 8 inches of snow and another complaining about the heat.  Anyway I just love those USA States, Tennessee the name just rolls off the tongue and I love all things new in life.  Don't worry about my stranger posts, people find them strange in the UK. Anyway I guess my question must be , are you happy and could you do with more in life.



S**t, Anglo, I did snub you. You have every right to hex me. Anyway, yeah, last Thursday it was 85 degrees here in Tennessee and yesterday it snowed. It's like a demonic child decides what our next days weather is to be. I read somewhere that Tennessee drew the Irish here because the terrain and climate is so like Ireland's. Not sure if that's true or not though. Strange? You call yourself strange? Did you miss the part where I said I'm a left of liberal, atheist, vegetarian in Tennessee, and that was with me having left off the part where I love rap music. I got your strange beat.  So, anyway, to the questions. Am I happy. Yep, very. Could I do more with my life? Who couldn't? Do I do enough with my life, I think I just might.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 21, 2016)

My, you are doing very well here Gail.
Now then, you know that I am a very nosy person, so...

Tell us a secret about yourself!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I am a phobia walking. LOL. Afraid of the dark (use a night light) and don't like to be alone at night. Those are the major two. I am a two year old in my lizard brain region.



Aaaahhhh.
Bless!


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Arachne said:


> If you won a lottery what would be the first thing, you would do with the money?



I did win the lottery once (along with a bunch of friends but using my numbers) and I bought a new car. If I had chose the day instead of the month for the birthday representing that lottery pick, it would have been 14 million. As it was, two hundred and fifty thousand. If I had won big I would have bought my family whatever their hearts desired and then traveled, a lot.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> My, you are doing very well here Gail.
> Now then, you know that I am a very nosy person, so...
> 
> Tell us a secret about yourself!



My biggest secret I can't share. My second biggest really pales in comparison as far as secrets go but here it is: I kept the refund I got on our telephone bill deposit even though technically I should have halved it with my roommate. My reasoning being since I buy all the dish washing products, trash bags and coffee, he owes me.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Gail, just love the way you write, you give it some and then some more, just for starters.   Real refreshing take my word for it.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Gail, just love the way you write, you give it some and then some more, just for starters.   Real refreshing take my word for it.



Don't humor the newbie, Anglophile, all you guys are ten times the better writers. I'm a country mouse with aspirations, just trying to hang with all the cool foreigners and fellow American peeps I was lucky enough to run across here.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail someone is going to give you a perfect day. What will you be doing?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2016)

If you could alter one thing in your life, what would it be, and why?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Gail someone is going to give you a perfect day. What will you be doing?



In the realm of possible perfect days, someone needs to gift me a scene set somewhere with lots of sun, give me a good fantasy book to read and serve me Mexican food. If you want to get into the realm of 'wouldn't it be nice but this will never really happen' then, introduce to me a male who shares my world views and wants to hang out all day before we attend a play that night. One will almost one hundred percent happen within the month, one is very highly unlikely to take place in this lifetime.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> If you could alter one thing in your life, what would it be, and why?



I'd have managed my money better, why, because being almost broke only looks good in movies.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 21, 2016)

Can you tell us what your best character trait is Gail?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Can you tell us what your best character trait is Gail?



Trustworthiness. If I tell you I will do something then you can know for sure it will get done. I take duty and keeping my word both very seriously.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

You people need to sleep and I need to watch TV, what say you we call it a day? I may check back in before I hit the sack but that's just my OCDism in play and does not mean you have been challenged to ask more stuff tonight. Tomorrow is a new dawn, a new day and all this q&a can't wait.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> You people need to sleep and I need to watch TV, what say you we call it a day? I may check back in before I hit the sack but that's just my OCDism in play and does not mean you have been challenged to ask more stuff tonight. Tomorrow is a new dawn, a new day and all this q&a can't wait.



Thank you for the nice answers


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 21, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Trustworthiness. If I tell you I will do something then you can know for sure it will get done. I take duty and keeping my word both very seriously.



Now the qualities you have there are rather in short supply nowadays I fear Gail.
All Respect to you.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 21, 2016)

Okay, I checked back in, like you all knew I would, and found two compliments but no new questions. Good job, sleepyheads. Now its my turn to catch some zzz's. Not sure how much more time I have in the seat. See ya in the AM.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Don't humor the newbie, Anglophile, all you guys are ten times the better writers. I'm a country mouse with aspirations, just trying to hang with all the cool foreigners and fellow American peeps I was lucky enough to run across here.



Hey girl, don't hiss on my parade, I am the newbie here.xx Plus a country boy by heart living on the South Downs National Park but not far from the sea.  Small scale USA I agree.
Still I suffer from being a hopeless romantic which I blame on my last life which was spent on the sun kissed warm beaches of the Mediterranean ,surrounded by drop-dead sexy accents.

So rather than Canada as you mentioned , would you not like to live in a warmer country or which countries would you like to visit most.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

I am rushing off to a hospital appointment shortly to have a tape fitted, in order to monitor my heart for 24 hours.
Which led me to ask you this question Gail.

How would you describe your general health right now?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail, do you fantasize about men at all?  Women would be OK, too...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Several people on the forum are afraid to or just don't like to fly.  Are you afraid of flying?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Do you collect anything? If so, what and why.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Here we go with the softball questions again...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Here we go with the softball questions again...



Hey, Ralphy, you kept deserting us and not answering half your questions!!


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hey girl, don't hiss on my parade, I am the newbie here.xx Plus a country boy by heart living on the South Downs National Park but not far from the sea.  Small scale USA I agree.
> Still I suffer from being a hopeless romantic which I blame on my last life which was spent on the sun kissed warm beaches of the Mediterranean ,surrounded by drop-dead sexy accents.
> 
> So rather than Canada as you mentioned , would you not like to live in a warmer country or which countries would you like to visit most.



Yeah, warmer is better, for sure. Maybe visit Brazil, Cayman Islands or Bahamas. I would have to test a country out before I committed to living there. Good question though.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Do you collect anything? If so, what and why.



Buddhas. I have a lot of Buddhas. Why, I identify as a Buddhist, really do beleive in the philosophy, but saying I was Buddhist is also a good way to navigate the tricky, of asked question of 'what church do you go to'. My friends thought since I was a Buddhist I needed lots of Buddhas. That was everyone's favorite gift to me on birthdays and Christmas. They used to be scattered throughout the house but now are stored in boxes in the garage.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Several people on the forum are afraid to or just don't like to fly.  Are you afraid of flying?



Not afraid to but just have never flown in a jet. Only a small plane once. I wouldn't be opposed if the opportunity came up.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Gail, do you fantasize about men at all?  Women would be OK, too...



Sure, men. I ain't dead yet.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I am rushing off to a hospital appointment shortly to have a tape fitted, in order to monitor my heart for 24 hours.
> Which led me to ask you this question Gail.
> 
> How would you describe your general health right now?



Good. Well, I have a knee that bothers me and will eventually require surgery but other than that good.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 22, 2016)

I once drove upto Nashville,  but couldn't reach the city centre.   I was stuck on the 12-lane ring-road with a thousand signs to everywhere but where I wanted to go...
I gave up and drove down to Memphis instead.....

Are you a good horse rider?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> I once drove upto Nashville,  but couldn't reach the city centre.   I was stuck on the 12-lane ring-road with a thousand signs to everywhere but where I wanted to go...
> I gave up and drove down to Memphis instead.....
> 
> Are you a good horse rider?



Never ridden anything larger than a pony (when I was a kid) but it would be fun to horseback ride I think. I would do it if I got the chance.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Apologies, but I am about to have a 10 year old and an 8 year old descend on me, dropped off with me because they are too sick for school. If I am AFK that's the reason, not dodging questions. Ask as many more questions as you like (softball or otherwise) and I will answer them between the times I am playing peacekeeper, cook and entertainment chair.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 22, 2016)

Do you think Elvis may still be alive?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

No. But I hope he is, because how cool would that be?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail, it is nice to get someone admit to this, as married or single we all do.  Now, have you ever had a girl crush?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Gail, it is nice to get someone admit to this, as married or single we all do.  Now, have you ever had a girl crush?



Had a crush when I was about fifteen on a neighbor girl (for the ukh factor, she was like a forth cousin to me). I think acknowledgement of our physical attraction to the opposite sex is too rigidly enforced in the US. Imposed on us by ourselves just as much as by society.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Congratulations!  You have won The Ralphy Award For Most Honest Person In The Hot Seat!  Stand up and take a bow...


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Congratulations!  You have won The Ralphy Award For Most Honest Person In The Hot Seat!  Stand up and take a bow...



Ralphy, I often joke that I wish I was attracted to women because I need a wife, someone to cook, clean, whatever. I say this but in reality I'm simply more attracted to males. Anyway, sad but true, most males and females I know are already coupled with a partner. Sorry if this is too much information. I also think we in USA (for all we promote sex so blatantly) are still Puritan at heart. Otherwise, why would people freak out so badly about trans, gay, bi sexuality? You can be old and not be a prude.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Mainly it is old folks who freak out about those groups.  The young are no longer puritans in any fashion and enjoy very active sex lives and, for the most part, let others do to.  Take your bow anytime now, it was well earned...


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Mainly it is old folks who freak out about those groups.  The young are no longer puritans in any fashion and enjoy very active sex lives and, for the most part, let others do to.  Take your bow anytime now, it was well earned...


 _Takes a deep bow. _Yea, me for being open minded!!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Gail, it is nice to get someone admit to this, as married or single we all do.  Now, have you ever had a girl crush?



Hey Ralphy.
When you were strapped down in that chair trying to wriggle out of it, I am only sorry I didn't ask you the question...
Do you have a one track mind! layful:nthego:

In the meantime, for those of us here that want to ask sensible  questions...

Gail...
Who would be your dream dinner date?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hey Ralphy.
> When you were strapped down in that chair trying to wriggle out of it, I am only sorry I didn't ask you the question...
> Do you have a one track mind! layful:nthego:
> 
> ...



Tough question, Boozer. Justin Trudeau maybe, he is visually appealing and I assume a smart man. Jimmy Carter would be a great conversationalist I bet. Either of those two.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Did you ever do any acting in school?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Did you ever do any acting in school?



No, BW, I was far too shy in school to do acting. I did get asked to write a play once for the 8th grade Christmas program. The teacher I had a crush on, Mr. Garrett, thought I was a budding author and suggested I write the story of the birth of the Christ child if it had taken place in modern times. Thankfully I had enough sense to know my limitations and painfully blushing and stammering told him I didn't want to do it.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> No, BW, I was far too shy in school to do acting. I did get asked to write a play once for the 8th grade Christmas program. The teacher I had a crush on, Mr. Garrett, thought I was a budding author and suggested I write the story of the birth of the Christ child if it had taken place in modern times. Thankfully I had enough sense to know my limitations and painfully blushing and stammering told him I didn't want to do it.


I  think you have a talent for writing. Once someone asks you to do those sort of things for money though it does ( in my opinion) zap the fun out of it. You do write beautifully though.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I  think you have a talent for writing. Once someone asks you to do those sort of things for money though it does ( in my opinion) zap the fun out of it. You do write beautifully though.



Thanks, BW, I try to just put things down in the same way I would reply if I were speaking. Glad you think it works.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Buddhas. I have a lot of Buddhas. Why, I identify as a Buddhist, really do beleive in the philosophy, but saying I was Buddhist is also a good way to navigate the tricky, of asked question of 'what church do you go to'. My friends thought since I was a Buddhist I needed lots of Buddhas. That was everyone's favorite gift to me on birthdays and Christmas. They used to be scattered throughout the house but now are stored in boxes in the garage.



Oh no!  You but Buddha in the garage?!  I have 4 Buddhas but could still use more.  

How do you explain Buddhism to bible thumpers who ask?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> No, BW, *I was far too shy in school to do actin*g. I did get asked to write a play once for the 8th grade Christmas program. The teacher I had a crush on, Mr. Garrett, thought I was a budding author and suggested I write the story of the birth of the Christ child if it had taken place in modern times. Thankfully I had enough sense to know my limitations and painfully blushing and stammering told him I didn't want to do it.



Are you ever shy now then Gail?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh no!  You but Buddha in the garage?!  I have 4 Buddhas but could still use more.
> 
> How do you explain Buddhism to bible thumpers who ask?


I don't try too hard. Just something along the lines of, 'we beleive you are repaid for actions, good and bad, and that how well you live your life overall determines what your rebirth will be'. They usually give me a blank stare in return and hurriedly change the subject. Buddhas are in the garage because my townhouse apartment I moved out of in Sept. kind of lent itself to Asian inspired decor. The house we have now is all rounded arches and suggests Moroccan design to me. So, I stored the Buddhas and went with things suggestive of Moroccan. I really need one of those large kneeling leather camel statues to compliment my living room.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Are you ever shy now then Gail?



Nope. I got over that phase in high school.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I don't try too hard. Just something along the lines of, 'we beleive you are repaid for actions, good and bad, and that how well you live your life overall determines what your rebirth will be'. They usually give me a blank stare in return and hurriedly change the subject. Buddhas are in the garage because my townhouse apartment I moved out of in Sept. kind of lent itself to Asian inspired decor. The house we have now is all rounded arches and suggests Moroccan design to me. So, I stored the Buddhas and went with things suggestive of Moroccan. I really need one of those large kneeling leather camel statues to compliment my living room.



I love Moroccan architecture - the rounded doorways, etc.  Have you been to Morocco - or any country in Africa?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I love Moroccan architecture - the rounded doorways, etc.  Have you been to Morocco - or any country in Africa?



No. I wish.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Have you ever practiced tantric sex?


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Gail,  I like the mystical aspects of life.  I am lucky, the woods on the hills behind my house are the home of Unicorns and many other mystical things.

Do you believe in Unicorns or should I stop eating the mushrooms?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Perhaps you should share the mushrooms.....


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail, what is your favourite memory?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail, are both of your feet exactly the same size?


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Have you ever practiced tantric sex?



I could do with some of that right now, my body is in great need of healing . Plus I am life's giver normally, the change would be nice.  Do you give or take Gail?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Have you ever practiced tantric sex?



Blimey BW.
Even I didn't know what that was, so I looked it up.
I want some! nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

Do you think people see as a good egg Gail?
And if so, are you anything like me?
Slightly cracked?


----------



## Ina (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail S. Was there an incident in which you realized you were leaving childhood, and can you tell us of it?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Have you ever practiced tantric sex?



I'm in Tennessee, remember? They just lifted the ban off anything other than missionary a few years ago. So, that's a no. But like flying. horseback riding and visiting strange lands, if given the chance I would go for it.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> I could do with some of that right now, my body is in great need of healing . Plus I am life's giver normally, the change would be nice.  Do you give or take Gail?



Give, Anglophile.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Do you think people see as a good egg Gail?
> And if so, are you anything like me?
> Slightly cracked




Do people see me as a good egg? Huh, yeah, I think most people would think so. In reality thought I am not just slightly cracked, I'm scrambled.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Do people see me as a good egg? Huh, yeah, I think most people would think so. In reality thought I am not just slightly cracked, I'm scrambled.



That is a very good answer Gail.
You're not a politician are you?layful:

Having said that, can you tell us who your favourite politician is?
That's if you have any favourites of course! 

Now then, I am off out to a Jazz evening.
I hope that you all have a lovely evening as well as I will.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Ina said:


> Gail S. Was there an incident in which you realized you were leaving childhood, and can you tell us of it?



Memory shot so anything really early on and not tragic is off the table. I would say what you are asking happened to me around the time I was eight. My mom had my third brother at home and he was born full term but with major birth defects. Had no roof in his mouth and on esophagus, likely more things internally not detected by the doctor who had came out to deliver him. Having my aunt tell me the baby had died made me realize my own tenuous place in the universe. I do remember wondering then why some people got to live and others didn't. That's a pretty grown up thought.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Memory shot so anything really early on and not tragic is off the table. I would say what you are asking happened to me around the time I was eight. My mom had my third brother at home and he was born full term but with major birth defects. Had no roof in his mouth and on esophagus, likely more things internally not detected by the doctor who had came out to deliver him. Having my aunt tell me the baby had died made me realize my own tenuous place in the universe. I do remember wondering then why some people got to live and others didn't. That's a pretty grown up thought.


Hard lesson at eight View attachment 27796


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> That is a very good answer Gail.
> You're not a politician are you?layful:
> 
> Having said that, can you tell us who your favourite politician is?
> ...



Remember you opened this door. _Climbs up on soapbox. _Bernie Sanders is my favorite politician. He seems too genuinely good, his views too closely aligned with my own, for me not to choose him as my favorite. If he doesn't win this Presidential election, if money and backroom deals cheat him out of it, I think it will be a very long time, if ever, that America will get another chance to elect a good person.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Hard lesson at eight View attachment 27796



At any given moment, countless thousands of children in other parts of the world were/are get much harsher lessons at much younger ages. After all, despite this sad happening, I still yet had food, shelter and clean drinking water. I was still white and still got to attend school. I try never to ask why me when the answer will always be why not you, why should any one person ever get to be more fortunate than the next.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Beautifully said, Gail.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautifully said, Gail.



Thanks. Shalimar.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> At any given moment, countless thousands of children in other parts of the world were/are get much harsher lessons at much younger ages. After all, despite this sad happening, I still yet had food, shelter and clean drinking water. I was still white and still got to attend school. I try never to ask why me when the answer will always be why not you, why should any one person ever get to be more fortunate than the next.


This is true, but that doesn't mean that hurts don't hurt when they happen & people don't grieve losses or feel trauma from events in their lives.  When someone loses a child or a family member I give them a hug. I don't tell them they are better off than most of the people in the world. But you sound like me lol


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> This is true, but that doesn't mean that hurts don't hurt when they happen & people don't grieve losses or feel trauma from events in their lives.  When someone loses a child or a family member I give them a hug. I don't tell them they are better off than most of the people in the world. But you sound like me lol



No, BW, I would never say any of what I said to someone else who is grieving. I may on occasion be a jerk but that would be a really low blow. Everyone handles tragic events to the best of their abilities and what I meant was I remind myself to not give in to self pity by thinking on how bad others have it in comparison.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> No, BW, I would never say any of what I said to someone else who is grieving. I may on occasion be a jerk but that would be a really low blow. Everyone handles tragic events to the best of their abilities and what I meant was I remind myself to not give in to self pity by thinking on how bad others have it in comparison.


That's why I said you sound like me. It's exactly what I was telling everybody last year when my house burned down with my pets in it. I recognized what you were doing because I do it


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

ps- I meant to come across as empathetic & not sympathetic. & yeah self pity is a real bad thing to cling to. I'm sorry ..looks like I'm Debbie Downer today. I hope I didn't make you feel awkward, I apologize.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> ps- I meant to come across as empathetic & not sympathetic. & yeah self pity is a real bad thing to cling to. I'm sorry ..looks like I'm Debbie Downer today. I hope I didn't make you feel awkward, I apologize.



Nah, no problem, BW. No apology needed but thanks.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Do you like candy? If so what is your favorite?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 22, 2016)

When did you last ride a pedal-cycle?
When did you last ride a motorcycle?
What type of car do you normally drive?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Do you like candy? If so what is your favorite?



I worked for 22 years at Russell Stovers Candies, so boxed chocolates are off the table as a favorite. Do they still make Zag Nut candy bars, cause man I loved those suckers. Werther's ain't bad either.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> When did you last ride a pedal-cycle?
> When did you last ride a motorcycle?
> What type of car do you normally drive?



Ride a bicycle...never learned how. Yeah, I know how pitiful this sounds. Motorcycle...I was a teenager. I drive a 2008 VW Jetta.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 22, 2016)

I am going to call it a night. Talk to you guys in the AM.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 23, 2016)

Some very good answers given Gail from the inner self and I am not buttering you up by saying I have enjoyed them. Perhaps because UK forums are so full of old age learned woe and petty argument it has made a great change and your views are refreshing.
Still down most like to my stupidity I am not sure if you are a very confident person, you sure sound it to me, or a person who worries about the future.  Sorry, guess that is a question.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2016)

Anglophile, one of the things I admire about many Americans is their  candour. Genuine people, who speak from the heart. Gail, what, in your opinion, is the most Important character trait a person should have.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Gail and everyone.
It is 09.00AM GMT in the UK right now.
I have to go out to have my 24 hour heart monitor tape taken off at hospital.
When I get back around 16.00/17.00 PM GMT, in around 7/8 hours time, I would like to put the next person in The Hot Seat.
I don't think Lydiag is around at the moment. (If you are Lydiag, please let's know)
So I am hoping that the next person on the list, which is Arachne will step into the breach?
If not, the next person down and so on.

A last question from me please Gail.

Have you enjoyed sitting on The Hot Seat, and would you recommend anyone doing what you have been doing?
Namely answering very good, and very awkward questions by some?
Not me! 

Catch you all later.
Best regards
Kenny
*
7. Gail.S is now in The Hot Seat !

8. Lydiag 

9. Arachne

**10. Bobw235
11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia*


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Anglophile, one of the things I admire about many Americans is their  candour. *Genuine people, who speak from the heart.* Gail, what, in your opinion, is the most Important character trait a person should have.



Yes indeed Shalimar.
And those are qualities in a person which I admire greatly.
However, I do believe most Americans are descended from the British, like wot I am.
So that explains that then! layful: nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2016)

Boozer, you are sooo shy. Lolol.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Some very good answers given Gail from the inner self and I am not buttering you up by saying I have enjoyed them. Perhaps because UK forums are so full of old age learned woe and petty argument it has made a great change and your views are refreshing.
> Still down most like to my stupidity I am not sure if you are a very confident person, you sure sound it to me, or a person who worries about the future.  Sorry, guess that is a question.


No, Anglophile, I don't worry about the future. There's literally no point to it. Besides you can spend valuable time worrying about something that might happen and then out of left field comes the thing that will be a manifestation of your worst fear. If anything I'd say I don't worry enough, just survive thinking there is always a way to cope. Thanks for the compliments too. Can't get too many of those.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Gail and everyone.
> It is 09.00AM GMT in the UK right now.
> I have to go out to have my 24 hour heart monitor tape taken off at hospital.
> When I get back around 16.00/17.00 PM GMT, in around 7/8 hours time, I would like to put the next person in The Hot Seat.
> ...



I came to Senior Forums because all of my real time friends are in their thirties and male. The closest thing I have to best friends is a twenty five year old gay guy and my forty year old daughter. I thought maybe it was time to connect with someone closer to my age. I also thought that if I were to find anyone I could tolerate exchanging views with they would likely reside outside the States, at least not in the South. I wanted people to see me warts and all, to see if I could be accepted by anyone near my age bracket. You guys were/are my last shot at finding friends and you have paid off in spades. Mind the hot seat, you ask? No, not in the least .


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Anglophile, one of the things I admire about many Americans is their  candour. Genuine people, who speak from the heart. Gail, what, in your opinion, is the most Important character trait a person should have.




Most important thing in life is knowing when to just nod and smile. I have been doing it all my life and have it down to an art form. Know when to lie or evade and be so darn good at it no one would ever guess you are being less than honest or that you totally disagree with them. Try it and you will be amazed how much easier your life becomes.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the grilling and at this time I turn my hot seat over to the next occupant.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you for being in the hot seat Gail. You did really great


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Thank you for being in the hot seat Gail. You did really great



Thanks for your questions, BW. Have a lovely rest of the day!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you Gail S!


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thank you Gail S!



My pleasure, really.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 23, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I came to Senior Forums because all of my real time friends are in their thirties and male. The closest thing I have to best friends is a twenty five year old gay guy and my forty year old daughter. I thought maybe it was time to connect with someone closer to my age. I also thought that if I were to find anyone I could tolerate exchanging views with they would likely reside outside the States, at least not in the South. I wanted people to see me warts and all, to see if I could be accepted by anyone near my age bracket. You guys were/are my last shot at finding friends and you have paid off in spades. Mind the hot seat, you ask? No, not in the least .



WOW Gail, that is some answer you just gave there!
And to just say that I admire what you say just doesn't come near.
Apart from that, I am gob smacked !  (Gob is a face to a Liverpool Scouser like me. A Scouser is somebody who was born in Liverpool) .
Just for those people who didn't know. Like! 

Regarding what you say about handing over to the next sacrificial lamb!
I have not had the next person, or the next person or....in the list come forward yet, so please carry on with being grilled.
Please.
Pretty please even.

Like this.

If you had the chance to be sent up in a rocket to outer space, and be an astronaut going around the world.
Would you? nthego:

PS
Is there anyone in the list available to step forward and go into The Hot Seat?
If there is.
Please reveal yourself! 
*
8. Lydiag 
9. Arachne
10. Bobw235
11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia*


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> WOW Gail, that is some answer you just gave there!
> And to just say that I admire what you say just doesn't come near.
> Apart from that, I am gob smacked !  (Gob is a face to a Liverpool Scouser like me. A Scouser is somebody who was born in Liverpool) .
> Just for those people who didn't know. Like!
> ...



Of course I would jump in a rocket and be launched off into space in a second. It would ad one really great story to my long list of stories. Hopefully it would add money to my bank account and it would give me a chance to do something worthwhile in the years I have left. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

Going grocery shopping so AFK (away from keyboard) for a bit. Boozer, I don't mind answering questions from now until this next year if that's what people want. I also don't mind someone else taking over the seat. I am so laid back I'm near comatose on my worse days, meaning whatever happens I'm good with it.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 23, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Going grocery shopping so AFK (away from keyboard) for a bit. Boozer, I don't mind answering questions from now until this next year if that's what people want. I also don't mind someone else taking over the seat. I am so laid back I'm near comatose on my worse days, meaning whatever happens I'm good with it.



Thank you Gail.
Your a star! 

Now then as your still in the chair...

What groceries did you buy?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you Gail.
> Your a star!
> 
> Now then as your still in the chair...
> ...



Well, I eat like a frat boy so mostly junk foods, snack cakes and breakfast bars and cheese cubes. Really, did you expect anything else?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 23, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Well, I eat like a frat boy so mostly junk foods, snack cakes and breakfast bars and cheese cubes. *Really, did you expect anything else?*



NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS.
We are out soon for an evening of Trad Jazz  at our local British Legion Club.
So just keep sitting in that Hot Seat for me, at last 'till I get back.
Then I will check if someone has offered to step into the beach, and sit right where you are now.

A question.
In your younger days or even now.
Did you ever wear *Short Shorts*? or even Mini Skirts?


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Gail

No need to answer if you don't want to but I am not familiar with USA life as such, the place seems so large in varied.  So question is do you live in a town or a more rural environment .


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 23, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Gail
> 
> No need to answer if you don't want to but I am not familiar with USA life as such, the place seems so large in varied.  So question is do you live in a town or a more rural environment .



Anglophile.
Do you fancy helping out by sitting in The Hot Seat?
I will ask the girls to go easy on you!


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes to both short short amd short skirts.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 23, 2016)

Cant at the moment Kenny, got a bit to cope with at the moment, sorry mate.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Gail
> 
> No need to answer if you don't want to but I am not familiar with USA life as such, the place seems so large in varied.  So question is do you live in a town or a more rural environment .


 A college town of about forty thousand. Cookeville, Tn.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 23, 2016)

Gail. I hope that you don't mind me asking this particular question, but as I am feeling rather cheeky tonight...
Do you agree with this statement? :sentimental:


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 23, 2016)

No. Sorry, I never take a bath (prefer a shower instead), don't care for wine but like chocolates. One out of three doesn't seem to justify declaring the trio better than sex, in my opinion. Now, lest we stray too far into the blue zone, I think I will call it a night and watch some TV. Maybe by the morning you shall find a replacement player for me. Nite all.


----------



## lydiag (Mar 23, 2016)

You just want that replacement so _I am in the hot seat_!


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome to the hot seat! Prepare to be grilled.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 24, 2016)

lydiag said:


> You just want that replacement so _I am in the hot seat_!



Right Lydiag.
Thank you for your post.
I am just off now to prepare the seat for you.
Still, it will still be warm from Gail's bottom! 
Give me a few minutes from now.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 24, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Welcome to the hot seat! Prepare to be grilled.



You can say that again Gail.
Thank you so much for sitting in The Hot Seat, and I/we really enjoyed having you there.
Right then.
Lydiag. 
Were coming to get you!


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for the brain picking and I enjoyed being able to gob smack you guys with me candor.


----------

